# Fulton county



## Jcon87 (Sep 19, 2009)

Movement has
been slow jumped a doe on the way in this evening had her blowing at me. Sitting in a tree now and it's raining runnin out if light hoping for the best.


----------



## Triple T's (Sep 19, 2009)

Killed a 125"-130" 9 pointer off of Campbellton Rd. on opening day, but haven't seen another deer since.  He was with a 4 pointer.  Hunted yesterday afternoon and did not see anything.  Waiting on the white oaks to start falling.


----------



## swamp (Sep 23, 2009)

Nothing seen in S. Fulton


----------



## swamp (Sep 24, 2009)

Had one blow at 730 tonight.  I moved to early and he or she saw it oh well may try tomorrow!


----------



## brownhounds (Sep 29, 2009)

I am back in action.  I got permission to hunt my land that was sold from the new landowner.  I will start hunting out there, and let you guys know how it looks. 

J-Con, send me some more photos of some off of B-Bend.  Let me know where you are hunting.  We are probably really close.


----------



## jeff74 (Sep 30, 2009)

Hunted Tues. AM till 11:00, no deer seen but what a GREAT morning! Hoping things "pick up" soon.


----------



## brownhounds (Sep 30, 2009)

Jeff,  where did the deer in your avatar come from?  Those genetics look familiar.


----------



## torrente1 (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm seeing middle of the day movement in pairs and late dusk travel on routes.


----------



## Killer (Sep 30, 2009)

*good morning ....*

saw 12 deer this morning, two(2) spikes and the rest does.  It felt good not to be eaten up with bugs.  All the rain washed all the food on the ground away. Didn't see much deer sign.


----------



## jeff74 (Sep 30, 2009)

brownhounds said:


> Jeff,  where did the deer in your avatar come from?  Those genetics look familiar.



He did'nt come from Fulton County, he's from a farm down south.


----------



## brownhounds (Oct 4, 2009)

Slow in my spot.  Does blew at me yesterday morning, and I saw nothing after that.


----------



## Chriskim07 (Oct 4, 2009)

*South fulton*

Had a big buck behind me about 40 yards last night about 7:15 he woulldnt come in for the shot had to wait an hour for him to leave...this morning didnt work out but afternoon is always when the deer move at my property/i hunt the North and South of HWY 92.


----------



## swamp (Oct 4, 2009)

Chriskim07 said:


> Had a big buck behind me about 40 yards last night about 7:15 he woulldnt come in for the shot had to wait an hour for him to leave...this morning didnt work out but afternoon is always when the deer move at my property/i hunt the North and South of HWY 92.



I hunt north of 92 too!  Will be on stand Monday or Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## jeff74 (Oct 6, 2009)

No deer sightings in fulton this am, may get to go this pm. Plenty of white oaks dropping.


----------



## Jcon87 (Oct 6, 2009)

Last night jumped a doe going to the stand at 4:30 around 5 had one blowing all around me then a little spike ran under my stand.Keep getting busted need to move my stand. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Killer (Oct 11, 2009)

*Finally scored*

Had this 8 point come in around 9:30 am.  Before he showed up all i had seen was one doe and 2 coons.  Maybe it will heat up and some bigguns will show up.


----------



## rolltide730 (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice buck! congrats!


----------



## brownhounds (Oct 11, 2009)

Good looking deer.  This is my last season hunting my fulton honey hole.  Saw some does yesterday evening.  I think it will be on in a few weeks.


----------



## hitman2808 (Oct 13, 2009)

Man its been slow in North Fulton.. For me anyways. Seems like Im getting more action around dahlonega than down there .. The ruts coming though


----------



## GobbleChaser (Oct 13, 2009)

ugaboy said:


> What was his spread?



why would you ask that when you helped drag it out?


----------



## twiggs25 (Oct 17, 2009)

*Lots of shooting this morning.*

Lots of shooting early this morning around the Rico Rd/Vernon Grove Rd area.  I guess the deer were moving this morning........just not around me.


----------



## JWilson (Oct 17, 2009)

I got a nice 8 with 15 3/4 inside and a 17 3/4 outside. That is all I'm going to say.


----------



## brownhounds (Oct 18, 2009)

Put up a pic.  By the way, congrats on your news Pa Pa.


----------



## JWilson (Oct 18, 2009)

thanx ill post some pics when i get it back from the taxidermist


----------



## Killer (Oct 18, 2009)

JWilson said:


> I got a nice 8 with 15 3/4 inside and a 17 3/4 outside. That is all I'm going to say.



All your going to say.  Hmmm, thats interesting.  Thought you didn't hunt Fulton anymore.  Congrats on the buck...what'll it score.


----------



## Killer (Oct 18, 2009)

*the bucks....*

are moving well around my spot on Hwy 372 in North Fulton.  I always start to see rutting activity late in October and throughout the start of November.  I am after a monster in Cherokee/Fulton County and hopefully will post pics soon, it's only a matter of time before i stick him.


----------



## JWilson (Oct 19, 2009)

110-115


----------



## PChunter (Oct 19, 2009)

been slow around camp creek area. just starting to see more deer with the better weather.


----------



## swamp (Oct 22, 2009)

shot a doe yesterday around 5:45 eating acorns, sign is great!


----------



## PChunter (Oct 23, 2009)

went tonight didn't see a thing


----------



## Jcon87 (Oct 27, 2009)

Shot a doe this evening at 30 yards first time using rage broadheads had no pass through probably because of the angle but she didnt run but 30 40 yards.


----------



## brownhounds (Nov 2, 2009)

Any ruttin going on?


----------



## Killer (Nov 2, 2009)

saw 7 bucks and 3 does... No real chassin yet, they were checking the does but once the does showed no interest they left them alone.  Had a group of 3 bucks show up together.  Biggest buck out of the 7 was 110 class 8pt, nothing big yet. The rut might really heat up in the next week, seems to be a little slower than the years past.


----------



## Alex (Nov 2, 2009)

Hunt all day yesterday saw 4 doe and a 6 pointer no sign of Rut


----------



## twiggs25 (Nov 3, 2009)

*South Fulton*

Does anyone hunt in the south Fulton area?  Maybe around Palmetto.  Are you seeing any rutting activity?  I have 50 acres off of Rico Rd that I hunt but I just got permission to hunt 150 acres behind my wife's parents house right off of 29 hwy.  It is about 10 miles south of Fairburn/hwy 92.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## Alex (Nov 4, 2009)

saw a 8 pointer three time chasing doe this morning in south Fulton


----------



## PChunter (Nov 4, 2009)

Saw three bucks and three does, sunday ,morning. Two of the bucks were bumping does and one was just scent checking alittle. I think it's another week out for sure. But the tree's around my stand getting demolished more and more each night


----------



## Killer (Nov 9, 2009)

Where did all the deer go???????


----------



## PChunter (Nov 9, 2009)

Saw nothing , thurs or sat. evening, then sunday morning saw 2 bucks and 4 does. Killed a doe and she had already been breed. One of the bucks that I saw was bout a 100in 8pt and he was bumping two does around. I don't think they are full blown yet but, getting closer. They are sure pilling up on the sides of Camp creek, and that's usually a good sign of it getting going.


----------



## BIGAL88 (Nov 9, 2009)

Jcon, stop shooting small bucks in the neck with you bow.


----------



## Alex (Nov 11, 2009)

I hunt all day Saturday and Sunday, saw only a spike Sunday morning


----------



## PChunter (Nov 11, 2009)

I think the weekend of the 20th should be right on the money for them to be wide open.


----------



## striper commander (Nov 11, 2009)

My buddy saw a monster and a six point chasing a doe this morning north of 92.


----------



## Matt Jones (Nov 11, 2009)

300mag said:


> My buddy saw a monster and a six point chasing a doe this morning north of 92.



Were at north of 92.  I'm just north of there also.


----------



## striper commander (Nov 12, 2009)

near charlies store.


----------



## limbhanger (Nov 12, 2009)

No activity yet in Palmetto. Passed on a small, I mean small doe this morning at 10:00.


----------



## PChunter (Nov 12, 2009)

dang, and I'm leaving in the morning for Kentucky. Guess I might have to get home early.


----------



## Matt Jones (Nov 13, 2009)

jumped a small buck thursday morning.   saw two other does mid morn.  no shot.  no chasing yet.  Scrapes everywhere.


----------



## Jcon87 (Nov 17, 2009)

Anyone seeing any chasing yet?


----------



## brownhounds (Nov 18, 2009)

Nope! I have not.  I will be hunting my honey hole this weekend, so we will see what happens.


----------



## JWilson (Nov 18, 2009)

We have picked up 6 bucks in the last few days that have been hit by cars so they are moving but at night


----------



## PChunter (Nov 19, 2009)

Went this am and didn't see anything. I don't know but, it has to get going soon.  I did miss a coyote at 40yrds, shoot right under him.


----------



## PChunter (Nov 20, 2009)

it's on like crazy... saw 10 different bucks today...chasing all over


----------



## z71mathewsman (Nov 27, 2009)

*Fulton ???*

Thinking about heading to Fulton this evening,what are they doing? Still chasing ?


----------



## Golightly (Nov 28, 2009)

*Cruising and chasing*



z71mathewsman said:


> Thinking about heading to Fulton this evening,what are they doing? Still chasing ?



I saw a small 8 and 10 cruising this morning.  A couple of days ago a small 8 and a 6 chasing 8 does.  Went to check my camera on another property and saw a huge 8.  140 or better.  I guess I should have been hunting there this morning.


----------



## swamp (Nov 28, 2009)

Killed a 7 pointer on the 21st that was chasing.  Off of hwy 92!  Look at my thread in the bowhunting forum titled Fulton Bow Buck.


----------



## Killer (Nov 29, 2009)

Went 11/28 Saw one doe and a 7 and 6 pt.  The bucks were sparring but besides that not much action.


----------



## swamp (Nov 30, 2009)

Called a tall 6 in on Saturday, too far out for a shot though


----------



## brownhounds (Dec 5, 2009)

Big Boys are chasing in North Fulton.  Myself and 2 others in that area saw some heavy chasing going on.  Heading out this evening.  Hopefully, I will get a shot.


----------



## Jcon87 (Dec 10, 2009)

Watched a big buck chase a doe and her fawn followed all over a big field tonight.


----------



## JWilson (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm having a hard time posting pics of my deer can anyone help?


----------



## brownhounds (Dec 14, 2009)

Jared,
Email me a pic of the deer.  

Brownc1@fultonschools.org.
I will try to post it for you.


----------



## brownhounds (Dec 14, 2009)

*jareds buck*

I like the mount.


----------



## brownhounds (Dec 14, 2009)

*My 8 pointer.*

Jcon helped me to recover this buck.  Todd Young mounted the deer.  Killed him in Alpharetta 2 years ago.


----------



## PChunter (Dec 14, 2009)

Good looking buck congrats on a fine bow kill


----------



## brownhounds (Dec 15, 2009)

*JWilson's 2nd Buck from this season.*

He bucked out before the rut even showed a sign of starting.


----------



## Killer (Dec 15, 2009)

Are both bucks Fulton County.  Man you got the first buck mounted quick.  Who did you use.  Congrats.


----------



## JWilson (Dec 21, 2009)

For all of those people hunting in the City of Milton. This may be our last year hunting there. The City wants to ban all hunting withen the City limits of Milton even bowhunting because of all the complaints they have been getting. So if you value your hunting there we all need to  stick together and possible get DNR involed to stop this.


----------



## Killer (Dec 21, 2009)

they won't stop me.


----------



## swamp (Dec 22, 2009)

Had 4 does and a 6 pointer come in this evening right before dark!  The does came out of a thicket about 530 with the buck behind them, he bumped them then went on his way!  This was near South Fulton Pkwy.


----------



## jmac88 (Jan 4, 2010)

Any details on this?


----------



## JWilson (Jan 5, 2010)

on what


----------



## jmac88 (Jan 5, 2010)

About not being able to hunt in milton.


----------



## JWilson (Jan 6, 2010)

I have not heard anything else about it


----------



## Jcon87 (Jan 6, 2010)

Where did you get that information?


----------



## JWilson (Jan 7, 2010)

one of my friends spoke to the head of Public Saftey of Milton


----------

